

Ask HN: Where to Blog? - Jim_Neath

I've been working on my startup for  the last few months and I've got to the point where I've got a load of things to blog about relating to work I've been doing on the startup (Mainly ruby/rails stuff).<p>I already have a blog, which has ~1k rss subscribers and gets about 500 uniques a day.<p>My question is: Should I use my current blog to write about there things and channel traffic to the startup from there, or should I start a blog for the startup and post stuff there.<p>Note: My app hasn't launched yet, although it should be ready to roll in a couple of months.
======
MrMatt
I'd post dev stuff about your app to your personal blog, and stuff relating to
the features / marketing of your app to its own blog. This way, you'll keep
building the audience to your personal blog, which might come in useful if you
decide to launch something else at some point in the future.

I don't think there is any problem in posting the same article to both of your
blogs if it makes sense to. It depends on whether your startups blog audience
would find dev articles interesting, I suppose.

